# Trailer Brake Trouble



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, time for my once per year post.

We just returned from a trip and had some trouble with one of our brakes. The driver side rear brake does not work properly. We did some troubleshooting and here is what we found. When using the manual slide for the brake controller the brake will lock and stay locked, but when using the brake pedal, it will lock momentarilly but then releases despite the break pedal being fully depressed. Any ideas?

To summarize: the driver side rear brake will engage but not stay locked despite the brake pedal being fully stepped on. All of the other brakes are working correctly.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Suspect a damaged wire in the drum. The only thing to do is take it apart for inspection.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

X2


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, do you mean _inside_ the actual drum?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Shizon said:


> Thanks, do you mean _inside_ the actual drum?


Yes, that is the most likely spot to find the fault.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Without doing too much reading, can you tell me how to adjust the brakes? My father in-law is the mechanical guy, I'm just the messenger.


----------

